

Porn actors must wear protective goggles: California safety standard [pdf] - DiabloD3
http://www.dir.ca.gov/OSHSB/documents/Sexually_transmitted_infections_proptxt.pdf

======
pwoeir
The relevant section is on page 8, where it states

    
    
      "...the employer shall provide, at no cost to the employee,
       appropriate personal protective equipment such as, but not limited to,
       condoms, gloves for cleaning, and, if contact of the eyes with OPIM-STI is
       reasonably anticipated, eye protection."
    

The phrase "OPIM-STI" is an acronym for "other potentially infectious
materials - sexually transmitted infection" which is itself a shorthand for

    
    
      "...bodily fluids and other substances that may contain and transmit sexually
       transmitted pathogens. These fluids include, but are not limited to, pre-ejaculate,
       ejaculate, semen, vaginal secretions, fecal matter and rectal secretions, secretions
       from wounds or sores that are potentially infected with sexually transmitted pathogens,
       and any other bodily fluid when visibly contaminated with blood or all bodily fluids in
       situations where it is difficult or impossible to differentiate between bodily fluids."

------
codingdave
So reading through all that...

I didn't see anywhere that said that actor had to use the protection - just
that the employer had to provide it. As well as increased documentation and
logging of "incidents", offers of medical treatment after each incident,
review of their protection plan after each incident, and training of all
actors on the protection plan before a scene.

So it sounds like this could just turn into a pile of protective gear that is
never used, more bureaucracy, and a really annoying process of having to
formally review their plan after every single scene.

------
shultays
That is my fetish!

------
navait
This document says "proposed state standard". Is this california law now or
proposed?

~~~
DiabloD3
I found that PDF linked from here: [http://boingboing.net/2015/05/27/porn-
actors-must-wear-prote...](http://boingboing.net/2015/05/27/porn-actors-must-
wear-protecti.html)

It implies that its a law now. Seeing as how big the porn industry is in
California, I cannot see this ending well for anyone.

~~~
Retric
Unless I am seriously missreading that you only need eye protection for a
'facial' or when doing tattoo or other activity that causes blood spatter. I
don't see that as much of an issue.

As to the what! Condoms in porn reaction people have. IMO, that really says
more about condom adoption than anything else. If you see people using them
during porn as a teen that's going to seem normal which should help adoption
significantly.

------
l33tbro
So how exactly does this go from racing up the front page to number 4, to
pretty much suddenly not being on the first 5 pages within an hour?

~~~
dang
For the usual reason: users flagged it.

------
egyptiankarim
So many Rainier Wolfcastle jokes...

------
AKifer
I like this one, made my Thursday hahaha

